# Gewinnt eine Balzer Diabolo X 6000 FD Stationärrolle



## Anglerboard Redaktion (11. November 2020)

Hier geht's zum neuen AB-Gewinnspiel!!! Gewinnt eine Balzer Diabolo X 6000 FD Stationärrolle.


----------



## SabrinaS (12. November 2020)

83 cm!


----------



## Sascha1806 (14. November 2020)

102cm


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (14. November 2020)

93 cm


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2020)

Hier sollen die Schätzungen hin, Leute:









						Gewinnt eine Balzer Diabolo X 6000 FD Stationärrolle
					

Bei diesem Gewinnspiel auf dem Anglerboard könnt Ihr eine Balzer Rolle gewinnen




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## kv2408 (28. November 2020)

_87cm_


----------

